# Vintage washes



## Lucid Apparel (Sep 5, 2006)

Has anyone had any experience with mineral or silicone washes to give a tee a more worn feel? I would imagine that you need a deticated washing machine for this. Just wondering if its possible to so in a home/shop enviornment. Thanks


----------



## Ampd Apparel (Aug 30, 2006)

Lucid Apparel said:


> Has anyone had any experience with mineral or silicone washes to give a tee a more worn feel? I would imagine that you need a deticated washing machine for this. Just wondering if its possible to so in a home/shop enviornment. Thanks


I'm interested in this subject myself... I'd also curious about the cost of these washes and if you treat the shirt before or after they are screen printed.

j


----------



## RyanMB79 (Mar 7, 2006)

No one has any info on this?


----------



## DecadentSavant (Jun 18, 2006)

I was curious about this as well. Someone posted yesterday concerning a site that now escapes me and the site mentioned distressing their clothes after printing them. I was going to post last night asking about the different methods of distressing clothing but got lazy and went to bed . So what are the different methods more extravagant than simply taking a pair of scissors to give clothes the vintage/worn/distressed look?


----------



## withwords (Aug 27, 2006)

(DecandentSavant- hey, neighbor!)

it would really have to be a quality shirt to distress it w/o destroying it.

we used to take concert shirts-- usually darks-- and dunk in peroxide (i think) real quick or salt water and leave the kinda wrinkled out in the sun. i don't believe it worked on all of them, and it wasn't consistent. i'll do some searching, too. it's a relevant topic.


----------



## DecadentSavant (Jun 18, 2006)

withwords - north texas student?

i'm not excited about the peroxide or salt treatment. did you find any other type of stylish destruction?


----------



## Tgraphics (Aug 27, 2006)

I think lestat on this Forum has experience of this process. I think he gets the garments printed first then get them enzyme washed. I'm waiting for my samples from China they have been distressed and given a Vintage wash. I will ask about the exact process they use and post.


----------



## love from lola (Jan 24, 2007)

haha
i swear EVERY thread on this topic kinda just ends with nothing..
does anyone have any info on this process?

would be so awesome to hear more about this!

x


----------



## Byeline666 (Oct 21, 2006)

very interested in the replies.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> i swear EVERY thread on this topic kinda just ends with nothing..
> does anyone have any info on this process?


They can be done at dye houses, but not too many people do them at home because of the chemicals involved.


----------



## MZDEELO (Oct 14, 2006)

we garment dye our shirts at a dye house

we also have them enzyme, silicone, and mineral washed at the time they are dyed.

enzyme will beat down the fabric a bit
silicone gives it a smoother slicker feel
and mineral beats the crap out of it and changes the color of the dye


----------



## TRUST (Jan 24, 2007)

MZDEELO,
I'm interested to know more about this silicone treatment you mentioned. Is it something that washes out rather quickly with regular washing/wearing of the garment?


----------



## jasperketone (Feb 15, 2007)

we do silicone and enzyme here.. i think silicone is generally 0.50/pc, not sure about enzyme


----------



## Twin85 (Jun 12, 2005)

silicone washing is just industrial fabric softner. There really isnt a home version for enzyme washing, I have heard of people doing a at home version with drano or some chemical that will eat away at the fabric, but be careful.

Any dye house in California can do this stuff for you, usually this stuff is mixed in with the dye.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Twin85 said:


> I have heard of people doing a at home version with drano or some chemical that will eat away at the fabric, but be careful.


It will also eat off your skin. Be _very_ careful.


----------



## 79 camaro (Dec 23, 2007)

you need to enzyme to get vintage look, and you can only do it at a finisher or commercial washer, you can get this look if you do pigment garment dye without enzyme. The pigment is like indigo and it wears off the fabric at abrasion points.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

epacific sports sells really nice enzyme washed tees too if you would like to just purchase the shirts already done.


----------

